

Show HN: Locayte, Free Phone Analytics, Phone Tracker and Finder for Android - kannankandappan
http://www.locayte.com

======
tumblestrap
Just my two cents: it might help your conversion rates if you put a few
screenshots on the landing page so I can quickly see what the application
looks like.

~~~
kannankandappan
Thanks for pointing that out. We do have a "How it works" link on the landing
page, which can also be accessed at <http://demo.locayte.com/>

